# Welche Tastatur und Maus?



## ImBanane (17. April 2011)

Hey,

Wie er Titel schon sagt suche ich eine Tastatur und eine Maus. Wird hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzt und sollte im Preisbereich (Tastatur+Maus) von 80€ sein. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
Hier noch das was ich gefunden habe:


Maus > Logitech MX518 Refresh optische Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
bzw.  > Logitech G500 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Tastatur > Microsoft SideWinder X4 Tastatur, DE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


ImBanane


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Mit der X4 macht man nicht viel verkehrt bei dem Budget. Bei der Maus ist das halt eine Frage des Geschmacks. Sind beide gut. Aber die G500 bietet halt mehr Features. Ob man die braucht oder nicht ist halt die Frage.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. April 2011)

Ich habe die MX518 zu Hause und die G500 nutze ich auf der Arbeit.
Beides sind sehr gute Mäuse, die G500 arbeitet etwas feiner und genauer, vom der Form und vom Feeling her sind die Mäuse ziemlich identisch.

Wenn du dir die 10 Euro mehr nicht weh tun, nimm die G500, ansonsten wirst du mit der MX518 auch sehr zufrieden sein


----------



## ImBanane (17. April 2011)

Danke schonmal....
Wollte schnell anmerken das die Mäuse "Beispiele" sind. Wenn ihr andere in dem Preisverhältnis findet/habt könnt ihr die auch gerne vorschlagen .


----------



## ImBanane (17. April 2011)

Hier noch was gefunden.

Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

schmerzgrenze^^ das
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Gamin...1_7?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1303055226&sr=1-7


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. April 2011)

Die G500 ist in der Verarbeitung und vorallem durch die ausgereiften Treibern in dem Segment schwer zu toppen als Lasermaus.

EDIT: Das G15 hat ein Freund von mir, ich hab selber die x4, finde letztere besser verarbeitet und brauche kein Display. Kann da Media Markt und Co. empfehlen zum testen des Gefühls.


----------



## ImBanane (17. April 2011)

noch was ^^ 

Sharkoon Lasermaus FireGlider/USB 3600dpi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Kann mich nur anschliessen. Würde auch die X4 nehmen. Die ist technisch besser als die G Dinger von Logitech. Vor allem bietet die X4 ein gutes Anti Ghosting was Logitech bis heute nicht geschafft hat.

Die Sharkoon würde ich nicht nehmen. Qualitativ ist die G500 besser. Vor allem ist der Sensor besser.


----------



## ImBanane (17. April 2011)

Hab gerade noch erfahren, dass die MX518 REFRESH (man beachte das refresh^^) viel schlechter verarbeitet sei als die alte mx518. Damit schließe ich die mx518 aus.


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Wo hast du gelesen/gehört, dass die MX518r schlechter verarbeitet sein soll als die MX510 (das ist der Vorgänger)?


----------



## koxbox (18. April 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch erfahren, dass die MX518 REFRESH (man beachte das refresh^^) viel schlechter verarbeitet sei als die alte mx518. Damit schließe ich die mx518 aus.


 
Meine Oma hat meinem Opa erzählt er solle sich doch nicht immer über die Politik aufregen, daraus schließe ich, dass eine Logitech MX518 nichts für mich ist 
So ungefähr liest sich deine Argumentation


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Meine Oma hat meinem Opa erzählt er solle sich doch nicht immer über die Politik aufregen, daraus schließe ich, dass eine Logitech MX518 nichts für mich ist
> So ungefähr liest sich deine Argumentation


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

Nein...

Ich habe das von einem Freund erfahren der bei einer Lan die MX518r bei seinem Freund gesehen/ausprobiert hat. Und ich glaube der kann das ganz gut einschätzen...

ImBanane


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

Die MX518 Refresh hält ewig wenn man mit der normal umgeht. Sorry. Dann hat dein Freund einfach keine Ahnung und benutzt bestimmt eine Maus von Roccat oder sowas.


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

Nein. Er selbst hat die MX518...

EDIT:

Aber ich werde trozdem warscheinlich mir die G500 zulegen.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

Ich hab die selber mal ein paar Stunden getestet. Der Sensor ist ordentlich, die Maus macht was sie soll und ist präzise. Aber irgendwie wiedersprichst du dich. Dein Freund hat die MX518 gesehen/ausprobiert aber hat die selber. Ok.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (18. April 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:


> Aber ich werde trozdem warscheinlich mir die G500 zulegen.


 
Gute Entscheidung, wie gesagt ich habe beide Mäuse im Einsatz und imho sind die 10 Euro Aufpreis, für die G500 wert.


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

Nein, die refresh hat er ausprobiert. Das Nachfolgermodel der MX518.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:


> Nein, die refresh hat er ausprobiert. Das Nachfolgermodel der MX518.


 
Da ist kein großer Unterschied. Der Sensor hat 200 CPI mehr. Das war es schon. Qualitativ ist die mit der 1600 CPI Version gleich.


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

..hmm.. 
Dann lag er da warscheinlich falsch. Aber ich kaufe vermutlich dennoch die G500 wie DaywalkerEH mir schon "empfohlen" hat.
Um zur Tastatur zurückzugelangen... Kennt ihr sonst noch eine gute Tastatur in dem Preisbereich wie die Sidewinder x4?



DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die 10 Euro mehr nicht weh tun, nimm die G500, ansonsten wirst du mit der MX518 auch sehr zufrieden sein



ImBanane


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

Eine gute Tastatur für knapp 40 Euro? Da bleibt nur die X4. Wenn man mehr ausgeben will, dann gibts da um einiges besseres als X4, G15, G19, wasauchimmer oder die Dinger von Roccat. Aber bei dem Budget ist die X4 das beste was man kaufen kann.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (18. April 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:


> Kennt ihr sonst noch eine gute Tastatur in dem Preisbereich wie die Sidewinder x4?


 
Die Sidewinder X4 ist absoluter Preis/Leistungs Tipp.
Die würde ich mir auch holen, warte aber noch ab wir die Roccat Isku wird.

Die ist allerdings auch etwas teurer


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Die Sidewinder X4 ist absoluter Preis/Leistungs Tipp.
> Die würde ich mir auch holen, warte aber noch ab wir die Roccat Isku wird.
> 
> Die ist allerdings auch etwas teurer


 
Dann würde ich lieber noch was drauf legen und was richtiges kaufen. Nicht so ne Bling Bling Rubberdome "Tastatur".


----------



## DaywalkerEH (18. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich lieber noch was drauf legen und was richtiges kaufen. Nicht so ne Bling Bling Rubberdome "Tastatur".


 
Ich warte natürlich erst mal die Tests ab.
Was bei mir z.B. gar nicht geht sind die Logitech Dinger G15 G19 G110 wie auch immer, beim Probeklimpern wurde mir das bestätigt.
Eine Mechanische Tastatur will ich auch nicht. 
Ich suche etwas mit Flachen/Mittelhohen Tasten.
Die Roccat Valo z.B. empfinde ich als recht angenehm, und erhoffe mir von der ISKU noch einen Schritt nach vorne, daher freue ich mich auf die ersten Tests


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

Naja. Qualitativ kann man bei der Isku nicht viel erwarten. Halt Roccat. Technisch eine 5 Euro Tastatur die nur ein wenig tiefer gelegt wurde. Quasi der Manta unter den Tastaturen. Da gibt es besseres. Auch mechanische Tastaturen sehen nicht mehr so aus wie die klassischen Cherrys. Da gibt es zum Glück genug Hersteller die erkannt haben das die mechanischen Tastaturen einfach besser sind. Roccat und Logitech gehören da allerdings nicht dazu. Mit billigen Rubberdome Schrott kann man ja auch mehr verdienen als wenn man eine mechanische baut die in der Herstellung teurer ist, aber auch Qualitativ Welten von den Rubberdomes entfernt ist. Razer hat sich ja einfach bei Ione die Tastatur eingekauft. Aber verkaufen die Tastatur als ob die sie entwickelt haben. Falls irgendwann mal Roccat eine mechanische rausbringen sollte, dann wird das wie bei Razer angepriesen. Von wegen jahrelange Forschung.


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Roccat's einfach "cool" aussehen sollen, aber man kann dennoch technisch (denke ich) nicht viel erwarten. Deswegen werde ich mir auch keine Roccat Maus o.Ä. zulegen.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (18. April 2011)

Also die Roccat Kone[+] erzielt durchgehend gute Testergebnisse. 
Wüsste nicht was gegen die spricht, oder warum man nicht viel von ihr erwarten kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2011)

Klar. Bei Tests schneidet die gut ab. Deswegen haben ja auch so viele Leute Probleme mit dem Ding. Mausräder die Probleme machen, ganze Mäuse die komplett ausfallen. Weil die so gut ist. Ganz ehrlich. Roccat macht viel über die Werbung. Aber das war es schon. Qualitativ gibt es da für den Preis den die für ihre Produkte verlangen besseres.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (18. April 2011)

Das die Hardware bei Roccat teuer ist und auch mal Geräte ausfallen können, möchte ich nicht bestreiten.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das bei Mäusen an Logitech kein Weg vorbei führt.
Habe dem Threadersteller auch bereits die G500 ans Herz gelegt. Ich selbst habe zwei Logitech Mäuse im Einsatz.

Bei Tastaturen jedoch hängt Logitech vielen anderen Herstellern hinterher.
Und ich persönlich habe beim testweisen herumklimpern auf einer Roccat Valo ein sehr gutes Schreibgefühl gehabt.
Mechanische Tastaturen sagen mir gar nicht zu.

Dem Threadersteller würde ich bei einem Budget bis 50 Euro die Sidewinder X4 empfehlen. 
Bei mir steht halt noch die kommende Roccat Isku auf dem Zettel.

Klar läuft bei Roccat viel über Optik und KlimBim und Werbung, aber die Isku hat es mir angetan...Und wenn die in den Tests noch gut abschneidet, wird sie gekauft


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten! 
Ich denke ich habe mich nun für die Sidewinder x4 und die Logitech G500 entschieden. 
(aus reiner neugier^^ : welche Tastaturen hättet ihr mir im Preisbereich von 70-100€ empfohlen?)

Gruß
ImBanane


----------



## Per4mance (18. April 2011)

ich persöhnlich die G19 aber nur wel die blau leuchten kann und nen LCD display hat. die macro tasten brauch ich kaum schon garnicht ingame 

brauch ne blaue für mein gesammtkonzept und das display is ganz nett 

Maus G500 oder g9x je nach dem was man für eine form will. hab selber ne g9x


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Ich hätte statt der Sidewinder X4 die Logitech G15r oder, wenns etwas besser sein soll, die G19 genommen. Als Maus ist die G500 sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## ImBanane (18. April 2011)

..hmmm. eigentlich wäre die G15 ja auch noch im Preisverhältnis (50€ bei Amazon). Das sind 10€ mehr als die x4, lohnt sich das? Werde beide mal im Media Markt ausprobieren vom Gefühl her.

ImBanane


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Ich bin der sehr zufrieden und sie ist mMn besser als die X4. Du musst sie einfach ausprobieren, da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat.


----------



## böhser onkel (19. April 2011)

Ich hatte auch die G15r

Hab die jetzt seit ner woche durch die G19 ersetzt

Als Maus hab ich die G500


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:


> ..hmmm. eigentlich wäre die G15 ja auch noch im Preisverhältnis (50€ bei Amazon). Das sind 10€ mehr als die x4, lohnt sich das? Werde beide mal im Media Markt ausprobieren vom Gefühl her.
> 
> ImBanane


 
Vom Tastenanschlag kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber technisch ist die X4 um längen weiter als die G15.


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. April 2011)

In dem Bereich ist imho die x4 etwas besser verarbeitet als die G15, da lohnen sich wenn nur die G110 oder G19 [überteuert!].


----------



## ImBanane (21. April 2011)

Hey,

ich war gestern im Media-Markt und hab die Tastatur und Maus ausprobiert. Die Maus liegt super in der Hand und die Tasten sind gut erreichbar. Das einzige Manko ist das Scrollrad, das "dank" des Hyperscroll's nich so gut verarbeitet ist wie das bei der MX518  und der G5. Bei der Tastatur habe ich mich nun eindeutig für die x4 entschieden. Die ist wie mae1cum77 schon gesagt hat viel besser verarbeitet als die G15 und kommt mir auch hochwertiger vor. Außerdem hat die x4 auch noch (wie oben irgend wo schon erwähnt) das Anti-Ghosting das die Logitech nicht hat, hier sind die Tasten für mich besser erreichbar und "sitzt" bequemer als die G15. 

Ich denke ich weiß nun was ich mir kaufen werde  
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

ImBanane


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Zeug.


----------



## ImBanane (21. April 2011)

Danke werde ich haben!


----------



## Per4mance (21. April 2011)

nur mal als generelle info. die g series tastaturen haben auch anti ghosting.

aber ansonsten viel spass mit deinem neuen gear


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> nur mal als generelle info. die g series tastaturen haben auch anti ghosting.
> 
> aber ansonsten viel spass mit deinem neuen gear


 
Nicht wirklich. 4 bis 6 Tasten dann ist Feierabend. Bei der X4 gehen bis zu 12. Bei einer richtigen Tastatur gibt es sogar Full NKey Rollover. Nicht sowas wie bei den Logitech Dingern.


----------



## koxbox (21. April 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> nur mal als generelle info. die g series tastaturen haben auch anti ghosting.


 
Allerdings ist "Anti-ghosting" einzeln auch so ein ungenauer Begriff, den man höchstens fürs Marketing nutzen kann.
Anti-Ghosting beginnt bereits bei max 2. simultan möglichen Tasten und endet bei nKro....

Mist, zu spät


----------



## Per4mance (21. April 2011)

hier is ne liste welche was können: Liste

kommt wohl auf das modell an. die g19 soll wohl so viel können wie die x4. die x6 und g15 is wohl etwas schlechter.

aber das mit dem ghosting is eh so ne sache. glaub nich das das so viele brauchen.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> hier is ne liste welche was können: Liste
> 
> kommt wohl auf das modell an. die g19 soll wohl so viel können wie die x4. die x6 und g15 is wohl etwas schlechter.
> 
> aber das mit dem ghosting is eh so ne sache. glaub nich das das so viele brauchen.


 
Kommt nicht nur auf die Anzahl der Tasten an die gedrückt werden können, sondern auch auf die Kombinationen. Da kann eine Tastatur mit Full NKey Rollover schon mehr als eine G19. Besonders Programmierer brauchen sowas. Da würde bei vielen die G19 abstinken. Alleine schon wegen dem Tastenanschlag.


----------



## HeaDCorE (21. April 2011)

Ich kann die Sharkoon Fireglider nur empfehlen.
Hab sie selber hatte vorher ne mx 518 und dir sharkoon gefällt mir besser.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2011)

Florian0706 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sharkoon Fireglider nur empfehlen.
> Hab sie selber hatte vorher ne mx 518 und dir sharkoon gefällt mir besser.


 
Zu spät?


----------



## KingLu (21. April 2011)

Imbanane warte bis zum 26.4 da bekomm ich dei MX518 werde die sofort ordenlich testen udn bei interrese werde ich dir sagen wie ich sie finde.
Spiele onlien shoote like css und vieles mehr XD


----------



## ImBanane (26. April 2011)

Und wie ist die MX518?


----------



## AeroX (26. April 2011)

Die ist 1a, ich Spiele seit 2 Jahre mit der und die rennt und rennt!  

MfG


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2011)

Die ist auch wirklich top! Ich kann noch als Alternative die Logitech G500 empfehlen. Du musst einfach schauen, welche Maus dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Outlaw15 (26. April 2011)

Ich kann die G500 und die G15 von Logitech empfehlen


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Die G500 auf JEDEN. Die G15 habe ich bei einem Kumpel getestet und mir die X4 geholt, gefällt mir besser. Die Mäuse aus der Reihe gehen garnicht.
MfG


----------



## Blade_Runner (27. April 2011)

ich häng mich hier einfach mal dazwischen, weil ich nicht nen extra Thread öffnen möchte.

Da meine Kone[+] nach 2 Monaten das zeitliche gesegnet hat brauche ich auch eine neue Maus. eine Roccat kommt mir nicht mehr an den Rechner...
Ich dachte auch an die G500 oder gibts noch alternativen? Sie sollte auch langlebig sein, meine alte MX500 hat gut 10J funktioniert


----------



## ImBanane (27. April 2011)

Hey,

Also ich denke wie ich in diesem Thread so erfahren hab das, die MX518 eine Alternative Maus ist. Es kommt aber auch auf dein Budget an. Aber bitte keine Roccat's 

ImBanane


----------



## Dark-Blood (27. April 2011)

Also ich persönlich hab die gesamten Logitechprodukte getestet und bin durch nen Kumpel auf diese Maus gestoßen. 
Finde sie persönlich bisher am besten. Die Logitech und auch div. andere Mäuse sind mir zu ungenau im ganz präzisen Bereich.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. April 2011)

@Dark-Blood
Sieht interessant aus. Muß ich mich erstmal schlau machen, was die taugt.
MfG


----------



## Dark-Blood (27. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @Dark-Blood
> Sieht interessant aus. Muß ich mich erstmal schlau machen, was die taugt.
> MfG


 
Bis auf das Mausrad das nicht ganz sauber arbeitet ist sie meiner Meinung nach wirklich top. Und wie bereits gesagt hatte schon fast alle Logitech Mäuse, sowie div. andere.


----------



## Maxanier (27. April 2011)

Florian0706 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Sharkoon Fireglider nur empfehlen.
> Hab sie selber hatte vorher ne mx 518 und dir sharkoon gefällt mir besser.



Kann ich auch empfehlen, habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ist gut und einfach zu programmieren( G Tasten), funktioniert sehr gut und es gibt sie in zwei  verschiedenen "Farben".


----------



## gh0st76 (28. April 2011)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Bis auf das Mausrad das nicht ganz sauber arbeitet ist sie meiner Meinung nach wirklich top. Und wie bereits gesagt hatte schon fast alle Logitech Mäuse, sowie div. andere.


 

Welche Logitech Mäuse waren das denn? Nur mal so aus interesse. Wenn das nämlich neuere Mäuse waren, dann ist da der gleiche Sensor verbaut wie in der Cyber Snipa. Aber abgesehen davon würde ich mir die Maus nicht kaufen. Auch wenn die in Tests gut abgeschnitten hat. Aber wenn ein User ein Review schreibt und die Maus nach einem Monat klappernde Maustasten hat, dann ist das nicht gerade Qualität.
[Review] Cyber Snipa Silencer - ForumBase


----------



## Blade_Runner (28. April 2011)

also ich gebe auch gern ein wenig mehr Geld aus, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ne 75€ Kone[+] nur 2 Monate funktioniert


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Blade_Runner schrieb:
			
		

> also ich gebe auch gern ein wenig mehr Geld aus, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ne 75€ Kone[+] nur 2 Monate funktioniert



Das stimmt ja auch so nicht! Es haben zwar einige so ein Problem, welches ich aber nicht bestaetigen kann. Ich und ein anderer Kumpel haben die "normale" Kone seit ca 1,5 Jahren und hatten bis jetzt kein Problem. Ich habe noch 3 andere Bekannte die haben die Roccat Kone+, der eine ca 6 Monate der andere ca 3 Monate und der andere seit ungefaehr 2-3 Wochen. Wir alle 5 haben in der ganzen Zeit keinen defekt gehabt!


----------



## gh0st76 (28. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja auch so nicht! Es haben zwar einige so ein Problem, welches ich aber nicht bestaetigen kann. Ich und ein anderer Kumpel haben die "normale" Kone seit ca 1,5 Jahren und hatten bis jetzt kein Problem. Ich habe noch 3 andere Bekannte die haben die Roccat Kone+, der eine ca 6 Monate der andere ca 3 Monate und der andere seit ungefaehr 2-3 Wochen. Wir alle 5 haben in der ganzen Zeit keinen defekt gehabt!


 

Kommt noch.  Die erste Kone hatte ich auch. Die ist mit reihenweise verreckt. Ein Teammate von mir hatte die Kone+. Mitten im Offi ist die Maus auf einmal abgeraucht. Qualitativ ist das wie Lotto.


----------



## Blade_Runner (28. April 2011)

es mag sein dass auch Kone's gibt die funktionieren. Aber bei dem Preis muß die Quali-Kontrolle so hoch sein, dass das nicht passiert.
Und die Kone[+] ist ja schon ein Refresh, also sollte man dazu gelernt haben.


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt noch.  Die erste Kone hatte ich auch. Die ist mit reihenweise verreckt. Ein Teammate von mir hatte die Kone+. Mitten im Offi ist die Maus auf einmal abgeraucht. Qualitativ ist das wie Lotto.



Klar ist sie irgendwann im Arsch, aber ich glaube das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern. Wir sind alle CSS Spieler weshalb das Mausrad vom Waffenwechseln ziemlich "missbraucht" wird


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Welche Logitech Mäuse waren das denn? Nur mal so aus interesse. Wenn das nämlich neuere Mäuse waren, dann ist da der gleiche Sensor verbaut wie in der Cyber Snipa. Aber abgesehen davon würde ich mir die Maus nicht kaufen. Auch wenn die in Tests gut abgeschnitten hat. Aber wenn ein User ein Review schreibt und die Maus nach einem Monat klappernde Maustasten hat, dann ist das nicht gerade Qualität.
> [Review] Cyber Snipa Silencer - ForumBase


 
Bei mir klappert da nix und das nach jetzt bereits nem halben Jahr 
Ich bin von einer G5 Refresh auf eine G500 über die G700  zu div. MX usw. 
also so ziemlich alles was Logitech in letzter Zeit produziert hat. 
Die meiner Meinung nach beste war die G5, die mir aber zu langsam wurde.


----------

